# Newbie with tire/rim question



## aLOSTarrow (Feb 2, 2014)

I just joined and have a question about rims and wheel size. I just bought a 2003 Kawasaki Prairie 650 for a good price of $1500. from someone I know. I need tires and the it has factory rims (12x7) and tires 25x8-12 FRONT and 25x10-12 REAR. I want to get rims and slightly bigger tires. I want to get 27x10-12 FRONT and 27x12-12 REAR. I am looking at ITP Mud Lite XL tires. 0

My question(s) is are the factory size rims going to work with a larger tire (width) of 2 inches front and back???? 

And, would it benefit to get 14 inch rims or stay with 12 inch rims? 

Thanks for the any help and comments ! ! 

I am NEW to ATV. I have rode one a couple times when younger but that's it.

ATV has 168 hours and 600 miles


----------



## DangerRanger13 (Jan 18, 2014)

you should be fine with the stock wheels. I think the only beni to 14in wheels looks. I run 12in wheels with 28in mudzilla's and the ride pretty good.


----------



## aLOSTarrow (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks ! !


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

He is right


----------



## pearlybrute (Feb 5, 2014)

Your gonna end up going bigger anyways just buy the 14s and get it out the way 

Sent from my HTC6600LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## aLOSTarrow (Feb 2, 2014)

but whats the benefit to larger rims?

---------- Post added at 08:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 PM ----------

i want to put a 2" lift on it also

what you guys think


----------

